

Dreamhost implements Passenger; Rails on shared hosting becomes easy - ambition
http://www.dreamhoststatus.com/2008/05/13/new-feature-passenger-mod_rails/

======
lpgauth
Not that rails doesn't scale but Dreamhost is known to disable accounts which
use too much resources so I doubt you can run anything which will get any
traffic...

------
thomasfl
I have a dreamhost acccount, but got another one at slicehost to be able to
run my rails app. Has anybody tried to see what performance you can get now?
My site doesn't generate any traffic yet, but it's ok to have a decent
response time when I run a demo of it.

------
ajbatac
YGWYPF.

~~~
tdavis
I completely agree, however subjective the determination of what one should
get for their dollar is.

Having had a DH account for numerous years which I now use for nothing
important whatsoever, I can tell you... you don't get much for your combo-meal
monthly fee.

------
patrickg-zill
Would be interesting to read of the level of performance one gets for $7.95 a
month.

------
sabat
The real question, in my mind, is: how well does mod_rails work? I don't know
of anyone using it.

~~~
crescendo
We're using it to power one of our demo servers, and it is very fast--
definitely on par with mongrel and fastcgi. Stable too. We're not getting
anything near production loads on that server, though.

